# Emotional welcome home for Manitoba, Alberta-based soldiers



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome home and a job well done!  Now enjoy your rest with your loved ones; you earned it.


RIP to the fallen, you are not forgotten.



> *Emotional welcome home for Manitoba, Alberta-based soldiers *
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, September  5, 2008 | 10:20 AM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------

